#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-03-20
<Ubuntubruger5_> test (pixi)
<pixiarvai> test
<Ubuntubruger6> jamen det virker vist fint :) omend "ubuntubruger#" ikke er så entydigt
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger6 enig, men folk skal jo alligevel sige navne for at deltage ... og mon ikke at de fleste vil hente programmer, hvis de fast deltager
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-03-22
<Ubuntubruger7> test
<pixiarvai> ok
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-03-22
<marker_> hvad er jeres erfaring med VPN og kender i et godt sted i kan anbefale?
